# Help



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Guys , I'll be honest ... I need some inspiration. I love this forum and all the members that make it what it is. Of late I have just completely turned off slingshots & this pains me greatly. I have found them an amazing escape for the past 4 years but of the last 5 ish months have found it diffeicilt to even make the time to shoot 10 rounds off or fire up the band saw. I know interests swim but this is my passion & I want to 're kindle what I feel is being lost..


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well I don't think you'd be doing yourself any favours by forcing it. Probably the exact opposite suggestion that you're looking for, but try completely depriving yourself of them. Lock em' all up in a drawer at a friend's house, dismantle your catchbox, & try to stay away from the forum for a bit...perhaps some time away is all you need.

Did something else "take its place"? I mean, have you taken up another interest, or has interest in general sort of fizzled out on ya? If you've a lot of stuff running in the backround, it wouldn't be surprising that you've temporarily lost interest....


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

For me, interest in hobbies fluctuates at times. Taking a break may help peak your interest later.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I've been there many times . I do this with all my hobbies . It's human nature . Its OK to walk away for awhile . Sometimes it's a matter of revisiting and experiencing the aspect of the game that you loved the most . For me it's walking down a trail and seeing a possible target and touching it with ammo with a fork and band set I made . I then wonder why I ever stopped . The important thing is to play with it . Not work at it . We're doing this to take a break from our work . Competing , score keeping can take away from the pure joy and playfulness they drew us in in the first place . So I ask . What can you do to get back to having FUN again ?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I think everyone is affected by that at times. Included in things that wear off for a bit i find is forums, at least for me.

I think a guy has to just put it aside for a bit and it will come back if its supposed too. More you worry about it the more it spoils it all, for me anyway.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend what else you enjoy doing?...fishing? camping? riding a bicycle?...As for my self being 71 yrs old..this is my health program shooting

sling shot...eye hand cordnation...keep the eye sharp as to seeing target....Pulling of the bands or tubes..help build up my muscle's....Now I may only

shoot 20 rounds ..then come back later....any way for my self when shooting ~if I miss say 3 times in a row..walk away it will not get better by keep shooting

I have other intrests hiking..biking..backpacking..new adventure starting soon is fly fishing....

So my friend just take a break from slingshots for a bit is all...~AKAOldmkiser


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time guys & I agree with most said  treefork your analagy is closest to my love of the slingsot...knowing that something I fabricated is capable of reaching out and hitting a mark is for me the joy ...


----------

